

Haiti Earthquake Survivor: “My iPhone Saved My Life” - pmikal
http://mashable.com/2010/01/20/haiti-iphone-survivor/

======
acangiano

          My iPhone did not save me, God and the prayers
          of tens of thousands of His people did.
    

Was it the same God that caused/allowed the disaster in the first place? Yeah,
I'm gonna have to go with iPhone.

~~~
alphabeat
In one line you're inciting a religious war _and_ a "religious war"

------
mahmud
Way to sensationalize and exploit a human tragedy. Way to trivialize
suffering.

:-(

Of all the stories, both happy and sad, you choose to publicize the one about
one of your own, and his gadget. If 200 thousand people didn't die, I would be
all ears, listening to how vacationing business man used his iPhone to evade
death.

------
seldo
For the cost of an iPhone, you can save a lot more than one life. Donate right
now!

<http://clintonbushhaitifund.org/>

<http://awe.sm/helphaiti>

etc.

------
plusbryan
Come now, everyone knows the iPhone battery wouldn't last 55 hours.

~~~
pmorici
I'm not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but I'd point out that he
probably wasn't using the thing continuously for all 65 hours until his
rescue. Also when in stand by mode my iPhone lasts for many days w/o a
recharge so I'd say this story is quite believable.

------
nreece

      My iPhone did not save me, God and the prayers
      of tens of thousands of His people did.
    

[http://mashable.com/2010/01/20/haiti-iphone-
survivor/#commen...](http://mashable.com/2010/01/20/haiti-iphone-
survivor/#comment-30638961)

<http://twitter.com/webguydan>

------
NathanKP
The NBC Article has more detail about the apps that the man used while under
the rubble and how they helped save his life:

[http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local-beat/Earthquake-
Survivor-...](http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local-beat/Earthquake-Survivor-
Says-iPhone-a-Life-Saver--82081602.html)

~~~
Evgeny
Do people these days really need assistance from an app for that:

"Woolley used his shirt to tie off the three-inch gash that was opened on his
leg and a sock to bandage the back of his head."

------
jey
It's like the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

